# Snails & Malaise



## RoyML (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello! Hello

I am the newbie to on-line forums and I am here because I am a problem with my planted aquarium. Specifically&#8230;.snails&#8230;..description:

Small, 1/8 inch or less long 
Light coloured, white or tan 
Spiral, pointy shells.

At first, since they were small and not terribly prolific, I did not concern myself with them. Now, I think they are affecting the health of my plants. The Java Ferns, their favourite plant, is not its normal robust self. I bought a Yo-Yo Loach, but its snail slayer reputation is greater than reality. The snails will not enter a trap baited with shrimp.

Keep in mind the general malaise of my tank may not be caused by the snails. Please check my web page for specifications.

http://www.mts.net/~royml/fish-frames.html

Any suggestions ?


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

To remove unwanted snails, attach a 1 inch piece of zucchini to a rock with a rubber band. Tie a piece of thread or fishing line to the rock. Have the white fleshy part pointed of the zucchini outwards. Lower the rock into the tank. After a few hours, the snails attack the zucchini (especially after dark). Hold a net under the rock while raising with the thread to catch any snails that fall off.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Roy, I don't think the problems you're facing have anything to do with your snails. Here's some links to give you some info which might be helpful for general knowledge.
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2062
http://www.rexgrigg.com/

HTH.


----------



## RoyML (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank both of you for your suggestions. 

I will try zucchini, but first I'll try it in my shrimp trap - a baby food jar with a hole in it. That has worked well with other kinds of snails. I have never fertilized and this is one of the knowledge areas I am here to learn about. I will try those links...RML


----------



## kram (Mar 8, 2006)

Howdy

Every time I see snail problem posts I see the usual replies about film canisters and non-snail-eating loaches and the like.

If its a planted freshwater aquarium with no fish in it, buy yourself a female red-eyed freshwater dwarf puffer.

The snails are gone in about three days and I mean ALL the snails. No survivors.

You can leave her in there as you'll never see her and they only need a bit of bloodwrom twice a week or you can move her into a 10 gallon. easy to look after and interesting to have around and never bigger than an inch long. Plus I use a 10 gallon puffer tank as a quick way to get rid of snails on new plants. Put them in for a day or two then transfer to your planted tank. No chemicals needed, no bleaching, no permanganate, no alum, just a natural way of getting rid of snails.

Its the only solution for snails. The rest is just population control and polluting your tank with messy loaches and chemicals.

kram


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Roy... Here is a good link for snail ID, it should be helpful for future reference... http://www.applesnail.net/content/snails_various.php

Here is also a link for snail control... http://www.drhelm.com/aquarium/snails.html


----------



## RoyML (Apr 26, 2006)

First thanks for the info and suggestions.

Snails:
I tried the zucchini thing but the Plecto got it all. Tonight I'll try zucchini in a baby food jar with hole in lid. I have mixed feelings about the snails. They are not that intrusive but they irritate me, like cockroaches.

Puffer fish might be the solution, but I have other fish and no desire for two tanks.

Malaise:
I got some SEACHEM Flourish supplemental fertilizer but want do some water testing before investing money in fertilizers that may not be needed.

Thanks again


----------

